# The 2020 Monthly Metric Century (100 km) Ride Challenge.



## Brandane (23 Dec 2019)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride.

PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD*

To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2020 metric centuries to date. One ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _Do not post just a link._

You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory.

Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone

See this thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:

You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
The 100km must be in a single ride. Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, etc. are allowed, but not several completely separate rides.
There is an optional points competition. You get one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge. So one point for a 100km ride, two for a 200km ride, three for 300km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Keep a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.
Please post your rides each month by adding an entire new post to the thread on each occasion.

Good luck all.


----------



## Donger (1 Jan 2020)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Frampton-Frocester-Cam Green-Dursley-Tetbury-Dursley-Cam Pitch-Berkeley-Slimbridge-Frampton-Quedgeley *(102.9 km).*


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jan 2020)

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Jan 2020)

*January *
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Jan 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jan 2020)

*January *
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)


----------



## Sea of vapours (8 Jan 2020)

*January *
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jan 2020)

8th January: 101 km - Tod, A646 to Rose Grove, Padiham Greenway, Padiham, Old Roman Rd via Read, Spring Wood, Whalley... Loop - Mitton, north side of Longridge Fell, Chipping, Cow Ark, Kitchens, Waddington, Bashall Town, Mitton, Whalley... then back along the morning's outward route.


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Jan 2020)

*January *
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Jan 2020)

8 Jan: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Rob and Alison (11 Jan 2020)

10th Jan 110km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43581092 solo with Stig.


----------



## Sbudge (12 Jan 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop


----------



## StuartG (12 Jan 2020)

*January*
12th: 62.61 miles (100.7km): Sydenham-Oxted-Lingfield-East Grinstead-Horne-Godstone-Beckenham-Catford-Sydenham [F]

[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## Fiona R (12 Jan 2020)

*January 2020
Sat 11th *225km 2353m GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley *2pts
Sat 25th *100km 683m ACB Jack and Grace 100km Audax Aztec West-Olverston-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton upon Severn-Epney-Whitminster-Stonehouse-Cam-Tortworth-Cromhall-Tytherington-Almondsbury *1pt
Sun 26th *118km 443m BCG Weston Loop Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Mark-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Uphill-Weston super Mare-Hewish-Yatton-Backwell-Home *1pt
Total 4pts*


----------



## gbs (14 Jan 2020)

13.01 103k/1382m vertical gain; CLW, Cadsden, Wendover, Albury, Chipperfield, WFJ incl two short rides to/from railway stations
18.02 100k/508m vertical gain; SW6, Windsor Farm Shop, SW6
01.03 102k/483m vertical gain; SW6, Chobham, SW6
11.03 133k/702m vertical gain; SW6, WGP, Taplow, Chobham, SW6
17.03 108k/911m vertical gain; SW6, Newdigate, SW6
26.04 107k/1009m vertical gain: SW6, Chipstead, Reigate Hill, Rusper, Epsom, SW6
05.05 107k, 1115m vertical gain: SW6, Pebble Hill, Rusper, Epsom, SW6
07.05 114k, 1323m vertical gain: SW6, Whitedown Lane, Rusper, SW6
08.05 to 28.05 10 more rides exceeding 100k, all on Strava if anyone is curious (why should they be?) or doubtful!
02.06 138k/1687m v gain: SW6, Surrey Hills, SW6
07.06 118k/1383m v gain: SW6, Farthing Down, Ide Hill, Edenbridge,SW6
09.06 133k/1722m v gain: SW6, Whitedown, Abg Common, Gomshall, Cranleigh, Peaslake, Cldhbr, Dorking, Cobham, SW6
14.06 113k/1413m v gain:SW6, Caterham, Toys Hill, Bletchley, Sutton, SW6
22.06 126k,1421m v gain: SW6, dwn Box Hill, Dorking, Ranmore Common, dwn White Down, Water Lane, Ockley, SW6.
24.06 1116k, 708m v gain: SW6, WGP, Chobham, SW6
06.07 101k, 755m v gain: SW6 6E, Brockham, Charlwood, L'head, SW6
14.07 108k, 1172m v gain: SW6, Holmbury Hill, SW6
20.07 111k, 1511m v gain: UWL, Star Hill, Ide Hill, Cowden, SUO
23.07 115k, 476m vertical gain: SW6, Laleham, WGP, Chobham, SW6
28.07 101k 1211m v gain; SW6, Bolney, GTW
02.08 121k, 1037m v gain: GTW, Stan's Cycle Shack, Th Farm, SW6
18.08 115k, 604m vertical: SW6, Windsor, Chobham, SW6
23.08 106k,1145m vertical; feeder ride to WIM then from CSS to Charlwood and return to SW6
01.09 115k,1052m vertical:SW6, WGP, Cinnamon Cafe, Chobham, SW6
03.09 105k,1145m vertical: SW6 to WOK (43k) then BSK to Sherfield English (63k)
06.09 117K, 1418m vertical: SW6, Th Farm, Rusper, Capel Leatherhead,Cobham, SW6
09.09 141K, 1118m vertical; SW6, Ascot, Littlewick Green
20.09 116k, 1125m vertical: SW6, Charlwood, SW6
22.09 108k, 1097m vertical: SW6, Peaslake, SW6
24.09 101k, 519m vertical:SW6, Windlesham, SW6
01.10 130k, 1121m vertical: home, Walliswood, home
07.10 115k, 1172m vertical: home, Mole St, home
09.10 101k, 1081m vertical, home, Walliswood, BH, EWW
13.10 103k, 1019m vertical: home, Mole St, Box Hill, EWW
30.11 101k, 416 vertical: home, Laleham, Chobham,home


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Jan 2020)

*January *
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)


----------



## Ice2911 (19 Jan 2020)

14th Feb A windy 65 miles to avoid cabin fever. Norwich,Reedham,Ackerman,Winterton,PotterHeigham,Wroxham,Salhouse to home.





19th January 100km. Norwich to Shipdham with club and local loops and hills. Didn’t start Garmin until start of club ride so lost couple of miles.


----------



## KingswayRider (25 Jan 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Jan 2020)

Jan 26th 66 miles 
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hinckley ,Bulkington ,Exhall ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey


----------



## Bazzer (29 Jan 2020)

29 January Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Eccles, Urmston, Irlam, Knutsford, Tatton, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Glazebury, Croft, home 100kms


----------



## 13 rider (1 Feb 2020)

Jan 26th 66 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hinckley ,Bulkington ,Exhall ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Feb 1st 66 miles 
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Gilmorton ,Lutterworth ,Stretton en Fosse ,Nuneaton ,Stoke Golding ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (2 Feb 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.


----------



## Donger (2 Feb 2020)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Frampton-Frocester-Cam Green-Dursley-Tetbury-Dursley-Cam Pitch-Berkeley-Slimbridge-Frampton-Quedgeley *(102.9 km).
2 Feb: *Ashton Keynes-Fairford-Stanton Harcourt-Minster Lovell-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Ashton Keynes (audax) *(109.3km)*


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Feb 2020)

1 Feb(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 Jan: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Sea of vapours (4 Feb 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February*
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)


----------



## Goonerobes (8 Feb 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth. 
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Feb 2020)

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Feb 2020)

10th Jan 110km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43581092 solo with Stig.
25th Jan 113km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3043117526 solo with Stig.
8th Feb 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3083660459 solo with Stig.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Feb 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February*
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)


----------



## Bazzer (14 Feb 2020)

29 January Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Eccles, Urmston, Irlam, Knutsford, Tatton, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Glazebury, Croft, home 100kms
14 February Lowton, Newton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Padgate, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home 100kms


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Feb 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February*
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2020)

A late update:
3rd January: 71miles to Heckington via Cafe Velo Verde
1st February: 66miles round Rutland to Stamford
8th February: 92 miles to Boston

3 points


----------



## Fiona R (23 Feb 2020)

February 2020
*Sat 8th Feb 200km 1218m* *DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home *2pts
Sat 23rd Feb 101km 827m* *BSG Popped out for carrots* Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Coalpit Heath-Thornbury-Littleton upon Severn-Aust-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol/Portway-Long Ashton-Flax Bourton-Belmont/Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
Total 7pts*


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Feb 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February*
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)


----------



## Sbudge (28 Feb 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Mar 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March*
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)


----------



## Fiona R (2 Mar 2020)

*March 2020
Sun 1st March 158km 1591m **No Time to Yat - 100km Audax route check* Home-Bristol-Filton-Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Arvans-Tintern-Redbrook-Monmouth-Symonds Yat-Goodrich-Ruardean-Joys Green-St Briavels-Tutshill-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Alveston-Tockington-Easter Compton-Hallen-Blaise Castle-Bristol/Portway-Home *1pt
Sat 7th March 221km 3066m GWR Wells Mells and Broader Audax *Home-Bristol-Whitchurch-Chew Magna-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourton-Wincanton-Sherborne-Yeovil-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Radstock-Woollard-Whitchurch *2pts
Sat 14th March 223km 2558m Efengy (Gospel Pass) Audax *Home-Bristol-Aztec West-Old Severn Bridge-Caerleon-Usk-Crickhowell-Bwlch-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenney-Raglan-Llangwym-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Almondsbury *2pts
Total 12pts*


----------



## Jenkins (2 Mar 2020)

Having set out to do the imperial 50 for March, I ended up with the metric 100 instead!

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706


----------



## Rob and Alison (5 Mar 2020)

10th Jan 110km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43581092 solo with Stig.
25th Jan 113km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3043117526 solo with Stig.
8th Feb 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3083660459 solo with Stig.
23rd Feb 108km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3126591263 solo with Stig.
4th March 112km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3154863659 solo with Stig.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Mar 2020)

15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 Mar: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 Feb(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 Jan: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## KingswayRider (17 Mar 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes. 
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.


----------



## Donger (17 Mar 2020)

*1 Jan: *Quedgeley-Frampton-Frocester-Cam Green-Dursley-Tetbury-Dursley-Cam Pitch-Berkeley-Slimbridge-Frampton-Quedgeley *(102.9 km)
2 Feb: *Ashton Keynes-Fairford-Stanton Harcourt-Minster Lovell-Witney-Burford-Sherborne-Down Ampney-Ashton Keynes (audax) *(109.3km)
17 Mar: *Quedgeley-Frampton-Whitminster-Epney-Kingsway-Arlingham-Whitminster-Epney-Kingsway-Tuffley-Kingsway-Quedgeley *(101.5km)
Over and out.*


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Mar 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June*
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)


----------



## Bazzer (21 Mar 2020)

29 January Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Eccles, Urmston, Irlam, Knutsford, Tatton, Lymm, Culcheth, Lowton, Glazebury, Croft, home 100kms
14 February Lowton, Newton, Winwick, Burtonwood, Padgate, Irlam, Worsley, Lowton, Winwick, Croft, home 100kms
21 March Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Tatton, Pickmere, Davenham, Cuddington, Antrobus, Latchford, Houghton Green, Croft, home, 101kms 20kph 725m


----------



## 13 rider (22 Mar 2020)

Jan 26th 66 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hinckley ,Bulkington ,Exhall ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Feb 1st 66 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Gilmorton ,Lutterworth ,Stretton en Fosse ,Nuneaton ,Stoke Golding ,Anstey
Mar 22nd 63 miles 
Anstey ,Barrow ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Stapleton ,Derby ,Shardlow ,Castle Donington ,Anstey


----------



## Sbudge (22 Mar 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds 
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Mar 2020)

10th Jan 110km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43581092 solo with Stig.
25th Jan 113km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3043117526 solo with Stig.
8th Feb 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3083660459 solo with Stig.
23rd Feb 108km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3126591263 solo with Stig.
4th March 112km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3154863659 solo with Stig.
13th March 103km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3180517841 solo with Stig.


----------



## Goonerobes (4 Apr 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton. 
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Apr 2020)

April update

As mentioned in the half century challenge chatzone, I snuck in a quick 100k ride at the end of March as a banker just in case it could be used for April's ride depending on what happened with the lockdown. This turned out not to be needed as I was able to get in the April 100k ride proper today. in keeping with the spirit of current regulations, both were repeated local loops

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706 
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215


----------



## 13 rider (12 Apr 2020)

Jan 26th 66 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hinckley ,Bulkington ,Exhall ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Feb 1st 66 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Gilmorton ,Lutterworth ,Stretton en Fosse ,Nuneaton ,Stoke Golding ,Anstey
Mar 22nd 63 miles
Anstey ,Barrow ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Stapleton ,Derby ,Shardlow ,Castle Donington ,Anstey
Apr 12th 62.3 miles 
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey times 2


----------



## Goonerobes (25 Apr 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen. 
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge.


----------



## KingswayRider (27 Apr 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway. 
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsawy, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berekeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway.


----------



## Rob and Alison (27 Apr 2020)

10th Jan 110km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43581092 solo with Stig.
25th Jan 113km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3043117526 solo with Stig.
8th Feb 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3083660459 solo with Stig.
23rd Feb 108km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3126591263 solo with Stig.
4th March 112km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3154863659 solo with Stig.
13th March 103km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3180517841 solo with Stig.
April 25th. 100km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3352861833 Alison's shielding turbo ride.
April 26th. 100km. Rob's April 100k on the turbo, not uploaded anywhere, but witnessed by Alison and Stig. Stig hasn't learned to ride the turbo yet so is out of these challenges for this year.


----------



## Sbudge (29 Apr 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop
4th April, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3254384640) Wendover, Wheatley and Cuxham
1st May, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3380982055) Calvert, Oakley and Thame loop - quiet and WET roads.


----------



## Ajax Bay (4 May 2020)

16 Apr: 102km + 1201m: Moretonhampstead, Bovey Tracey
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 Mar: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 Feb(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 Jan: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Jenkins (7 May 2020)

May update - challenge completed. Still not going on any outings into the countryside (let's see what may be relaxed in Sunday's announcement) so today's ride was essentially the same as Sunday's 50 mile challenge ride, but with an added loop into Felixstowe before returning home.

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215
7th May, 103.2km, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Foxhall & Felixstowe, https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459


----------



## Ajax Bay (8 May 2020)

1 May: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, Jacobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth
16 Apr: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St Mary, Moretonhampstead, Bovey Tracey, Exmouth
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 Mar: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 Feb(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 Jan: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Goonerobes (9 May 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge. 
May 9th - 102km - Wilton, Wyle, Sutton Veny, Brixton Deverill, Tisbury, Dinton, Odstock.


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 May 2020)

25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth (looking for hills - first and last [edited: parts totaling] 40km 'flat')
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 May: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 Apr: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St Mary, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, Exmouth (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 Mar: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 Feb(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 Jan: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## 13 rider (31 May 2020)

Jan 26th 66 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hinckley ,Bulkington ,Exhall ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Feb 1st 66 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Gilmorton ,Lutterworth ,Stretton en Fosse ,Nuneaton ,Stoke Golding ,Anstey
Mar 22nd 63 miles
Anstey ,Barrow ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Stapleton ,Derby ,Shardlow ,Castle Donington ,Anstey
Apr 12th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey times 2
May 31st 62.5 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Cropston ,Rothley ,50 mile Charity ride over the Charnwood hills ,Rothley ,Anstey


----------



## Ajax Bay (31 May 2020)

30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 May: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 Apr: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 Mar: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 Feb(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 Jan: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

End of the month update - just one extra ride to add

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215
7th May, 103.2km, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Foxhall & Felixstowe, https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459 
May 25th, Ipswich, Harkstead, East Bergholt, Raydon & Claydon, 105km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3509130870


----------



## KingswayRider (31 May 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsawy, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berekeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway. 
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - Kingsway, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, Kingsway.


----------



## Sbudge (1 Jun 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop
4th April, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3254384640) Wendover, Wheatley and Cuxham
1st May, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3380982055) Calvert, Oakley and Thame loop - quiet and WET roads.
1st June, 104.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3548080869) 100th ride of 100km+ , Wendover/Welwyn loop with loads of gravel


----------



## KingswayRider (7 Jun 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsawy, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berekeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - Kingsway, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, Kingsway. 
June 7th - 101km, 653m - Kingsway, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, Kingsway


----------



## Jenkins (8 Jun 2020)

June qualifier completed.

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215
7th May, 103.2km, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Foxhall & Felixstowe, https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459 
May 25th, Ipswich, Harkstead, East Bergholt, Raydon & Claydon, 105km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3509130870 
June 8th, Hasketon, Charsfield, Monewden, Clopton, Tuddenham & Felixstowe, 102.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3583144422


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jun 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June* (6 points)
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)
9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
15th - 154km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
19th - 103km / 1,660m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Austwick, Wray, Cowan Bridge)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Kendal, Burton)


----------



## KingswayRider (14 Jun 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsawy, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berekeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - Kingsway, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, Kingsway.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - Kingsway, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, Kingsway 
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - Kingsway, Hartpury, Eldersfield, Pendock, Castlemorton, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Little Malvern, Colwall Green, Ledbury, Broomes Green, Poolhill, Newent, Kents Green, Bulley, Highnam, Kingsway.


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jun 2020)

Jan 26th 66 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hinckley ,Bulkington ,Exhall ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Feb 1st 66 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Gilmorton ,Lutterworth ,Stretton en Fosse ,Nuneaton ,Stoke Golding ,Anstey
Mar 22nd 63 miles
Anstey ,Barrow ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Stapleton ,Derby ,Shardlow ,Castle Donington ,Anstey
Apr 12th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey times 2
May 31st 62.5 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Cropston ,Rothley ,50 mile Charity ride over the Charnwood hills ,Rothley ,Anstey
Jun 16th 68 mile
Anstey ,Nailstone ,Shuttington ,Tamworth ,Hopwas ,Baxerley ,Atherstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey


----------



## Goonerobes (20 Jun 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge.
May 9th - 102km - Wilton, Wyle, Sutton Veny, Brixton Deverill, Tisbury, Dinton, Odstock. 
June 20th - 100km - Fordingbridge, verwood, Tollard Royal, Melbury Abbas, Alvedston, Nunton, Charlton All Saints.


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Jun 2020)

24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth

30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Jul 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June *(6 points)
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)
9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
15th - 154km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
19th - 103km / 1,660m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Austwick, Wray, Cowan Bridge)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Kendal, Burton)
*July*
1st - 100km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Halton Gill, Clapham)
6th - 161km / 2,880m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
9th - 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
18th - 100km / 1,650m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Brigsteer, Kendal)
21st - 100km / 1,530m (Crook, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack, Arnside, Hornby, High Bentham)
22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
24th - 100km / 1,620m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Kendal)
30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)


----------



## Jenkins (1 Jul 2020)

That's this challenge completed for July, plus one more ride to add in from june

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215
7th May, 103.2km, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Foxhall & Felixstowe, https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459
May 25th, Ipswich, Harkstead, East Bergholt, Raydon & Claydon, 105km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3509130870
June 8th, Hasketon, Charsfield, Monewden, Clopton, Tuddenham & Felixstowe, 102.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3583144422
June 20th, Ipswich, Burstall, Hintlesham, Raydon, East Bergholt, Shotley Gate & Bucklesham, 100.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3643654794
July 1st, Ipswich, Shotley Gate, Great Wenham, Washbrook, Claydon & Bucklesham, 103.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3698377798


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Jul 2020)

1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth

24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## KingswayRider (11 Jul 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsawy, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - Kingsway, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, Kingsway.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - Kingsway, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, Kingsway
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - Kingsway, Hartpury, Eldersfield, Pendock, Castlemorton, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Little Malvern, Colwall Green, Ledbury, Broomes Green, Poolhill, Newent, Kents Green, Bulley, Highnam, Kingsway.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - Kingsway, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Upper Wick, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Newtown, Slimbridge, Kingsway.


----------



## Goonerobes (11 Jul 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge.
May 9th - 102km - Wilton, Wyle, Sutton Veny, Brixton Deverill, Tisbury, Dinton, Odstock.
June 20th - 100km - Fordingbridge, verwood, Tollard Royal, Melbury Abbas, Alvedston, Nunton, Charlton All Saints. 
July 11th - 113km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Odstock.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Jul 2020)

11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.

1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Ajax Bay (18 Jul 2020)

17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston

11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## 13 rider (19 Jul 2020)

Jan 26th 66 miles
Anstey ,Market Bosworth ,Hinckley ,Bulkington ,Exhall ,Astley ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Feb 1st 66 miles
Anstey ,Thurlaston ,Gilmorton ,Lutterworth ,Stretton en Fosse ,Nuneaton ,Stoke Golding ,Anstey
Mar 22nd 63 miles
Anstey ,Barrow ,Kegworth ,Long Eaton ,Stapleton ,Derby ,Shardlow ,Castle Donington ,Anstey
Apr 12th 62.3 miles
Anstey ,Cropston ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey times 2
May 31st 62.5 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Cropston ,Rothley ,50 mile Charity ride over the Charnwood hills ,Rothley ,Anstey
Jun 16th 68 mile
Anstey ,Nailstone ,Shuttington ,Tamworth ,Hopwas ,Baxerley ,Atherstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Jul 19th 62.6 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Wysall ,Willoughby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (26 Jul 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsawy, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - Kingsway, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, Kingsway.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - Kingsway, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, Kingsway
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - Kingsway, Hartpury, Eldersfield, Pendock, Castlemorton, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Little Malvern, Colwall Green, Ledbury, Broomes Green, Poolhill, Newent, Kents Green, Bulley, Highnam, Kingsway.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - Kingsway, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Upper Wick, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Newtown, Slimbridge, Kingsway. 
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Frocester, Frampton, Kingsway, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Blaisden, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, Kingsway.


----------



## Goonerobes (1 Aug 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge.
May 9th - 102km - Wilton, Wyle, Sutton Veny, Brixton Deverill, Tisbury, Dinton, Odstock.
June 20th - 100km - Fordingbridge, verwood, Tollard Royal, Melbury Abbas, Alvedston, Nunton, Charlton All Saints.
July 11th - 113km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Odstock. 
July 18th - 103km - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Gussage All Saints, Pimperne, Semley, Hindon, Dinton, Britford.
August 1st - 102km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Ashmore, Rushmore, Alvediston, Nunton.


----------



## Ajax Bay (2 Aug 2020)

1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton

17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## KingswayRider (2 Aug 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsawy, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - Kingsway, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, Kingsway.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - Kingsway, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, Kingsway
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - Kingsway, Hartpury, Eldersfield, Pendock, Castlemorton, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Little Malvern, Colwall Green, Ledbury, Broomes Green, Poolhill, Newent, Kents Green, Bulley, Highnam, Kingsway.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - Kingsway, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Upper Wick, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Newtown, Slimbridge, Kingsway.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Frocester, Frampton, Kingsway, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Blaisden, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, Kingsway. 
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - Kingsway, Brookthorpe, Upton St Leonards, Great Witcombe, Kingsway, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, Kingsway.


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop
4th April, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3254384640) Wendover, Wheatley and Cuxham
1st May, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3380982055) Calvert, Oakley and Thame loop - quiet and WET roads.
1st June, 104.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3548080869) 100th ride of 100km+ , Wendover/Welwyn loop with loads of gravel 
10th July, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3741755883) Wendover, Marsh Gibbon and Tring loop
29th July, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3833127278) Isle of Mull, Tobermory loop
31st July, 103.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3844257403) Fort-2-Fort on the Great Glen Way (70km of gravel!)


----------



## Jenkins (6 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> June qualifier completed.
> 
> Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
> 8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
> ...


August qualifier completed to keep all three challenges alive.

One way trip to Newmarket via Ipswich, Kersey, Boxford, Cavendish & Stradishall taking in three counties thanks to just about dipping into Essex & Cambridgeshire. 101.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3872901657. Followed by a relaxed train ride home.

Tomorrow would have been a better day to do this with sunshine & a different wind direction, but the predicted temperatures would have been too much.


----------



## Sea of vapours (7 Aug 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June *(6 points)
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)
9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
15th - 154km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
19th - 103km / 1,660m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Austwick, Wray, Cowan Bridge)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Kendal, Burton)
*July* (8 points)
1st - 100km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Halton Gill, Clapham)
6th - 161km / 2,880m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
9th - 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
18th - 100km / 1,650m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Brigsteer, Kendal)
21st - 100km / 1,530m (Crook, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack, Arnside, Hornby, High Bentham)
22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
24th - 100km / 1,620m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Kendal)
30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
*August *(6 points)
7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Beetham, Trough of Bowland, Tosside, Austwick)
14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan HIll, Stone Rigg Outrake)
17th - 101km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Hellifield, Malham, Ingleton)
20th - 178km / 3,200m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Orton, Kendal, Burton-in-K, Wrayton)
24th - 152km / 3,200m (Bowland bird of prey)
31st - 161km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Cordilleras Lane, The Stang, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss)


----------



## KingswayRider (9 Aug 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - Kingsway, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, Kingsway.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - Kingsway, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, Kingsway
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - Kingsway, Hartpury, Eldersfield, Pendock, Castlemorton, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Little Malvern, Colwall Green, Ledbury, Broomes Green, Poolhill, Newent, Kents Green, Bulley, Highnam, Kingsway.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - Kingsway, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Upper Wick, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Newtown, Slimbridge, Kingsway.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Frocester, Frampton, Kingsway, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Blaisden, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, Kingsway.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - Kingsway, Brookthorpe, Upton St Leonards, Great Witcombe, Kingsway, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, Kingsway.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - Kingsway, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, Kingsway, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Apperley, Tirley, Staunton, Hartpury, Kingsway.


----------



## Ajax Bay (10 Aug 2020)

9 Aug(2): 213km + 3139m: Topsham, Whiddon Down, Iddesleigh, Simonsbath(Exmoor), Bishop's Lydeard, Honiton, Topsham

1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton
17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## 13 rider (16 Aug 2020)

Jan to June completed 
Jul 19th 62.6 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Wysall ,Willoughby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey
Aug 16th 63.6 miles 
Anstey ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Nice pie cafe ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (16 Aug 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, Kingsway.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - Kingsawy, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, Kingsway.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - Kingsway, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, Kingsway.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - Kingsway, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, Kingsway
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - Kingsway, Hartpury, Eldersfield, Pendock, Castlemorton, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Little Malvern, Colwall Green, Ledbury, Broomes Green, Poolhill, Newent, Kents Green, Bulley, Highnam, Kingsway.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - Kingsway, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Upper Wick, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Newtown, Slimbridge, Kingsway.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - Kingsway, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Frocester, Frampton, Kingsway, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Blaisden, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, Kingsway.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - Kingsway, Brookthorpe, Upton St Leonards, Great Witcombe, Kingsway, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, Kingsway.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - Kingsway, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, Kingsway, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Apperley, Tirley, Staunton, Hartpury, Kingsway.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - Kingsway, Chaxhill, Westbury on Severn, Northwood Green, Kingsway, Nailsworth, Cherington, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, Kingsway.


----------



## KingswayRider (23 Aug 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway (KW), Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Eldersfield, Pendock, Castlemorton, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Little Malvern, Colwall Green, Ledbury, Broomes Green, Poolhill, Newent, Kents Green, Bulley, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Upper Wick, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Frocester, Frampton, Kingsway, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Blaisden, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - Kingsway, Brookthorpe, Upton St Leonards, Great Witcombe, Kingsway, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, Kingsway, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Apperley, Tirley, Staunton, Hartpury, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury on Severn, Northwood Green, Kingsway, Nailsworth, Cherington, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW


----------



## Ajax Bay (23 Aug 2020)

18 Aug(3): 318km + 2241m: Exmouth, Seaton, Langport, Castle Cary, Glastonbury, Yatton, Tiverton, Powderham, Exmouth

9 Aug(2): 213km + 3139m: Topsham, Whiddon Down, Iddesleigh, Simonsbath(Exmoor), Bishop's Lydeard, Honiton, Topsham
1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton
17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Ajax Bay (27 Aug 2020)

26 Aug: 101km + 1545m: Glasbury, Hay-on-Wye, Painscastle, Hundred House, Newbridge, over Epynt, Merthyr Cynog, Brecon

18 Aug(3): 318km + 2241m: Exmouth, Seaton, Langport, Castle Cary, Glastonbury, Yatton, Tiverton, Powderham, Exmouth
9 Aug(2): 213km + 3139m: Topsham, Whiddon Down, Iddesleigh, Simonsbath(Exmoor), Bishop's Lydeard, Honiton, Topsham
1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton
17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Sbudge (31 Aug 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop
4th April, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3254384640) Wendover, Wheatley and Cuxham
1st May, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3380982055) Calvert, Oakley and Thame loop - quiet and WET roads.
1st June, 104.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3548080869) 100th ride of 100km+ , Wendover/Welwyn loop with loads of gravel
10th July, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3741755883) Wendover, Marsh Gibbon and Tring loop
29th July, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3833127278) Isle of Mull, Tobermory loop
31st July, 103.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3844257403) Fort-2-Fort on the Great Glen Way (70km of gravel!) 
8th August, 107.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3884135962) Wendover to Woburn and back


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Sep 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June *(6 points)
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)
9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
15th - 154km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
19th - 103km / 1,660m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Austwick, Wray, Cowan Bridge)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Kendal, Burton)
*July* (8 points)
1st - 100km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Halton Gill, Clapham)
6th - 161km / 2,880m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
9th - 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
18th - 100km / 1,650m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Brigsteer, Kendal)
21st - 100km / 1,530m (Crook, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack, Arnside, Hornby, High Bentham)
22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
24th - 100km / 1,620m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Kendal)
30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
*August *(6 points)
7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Beetham, Trough of Bowland, Tosside, Austwick)
14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan HIll, Stone Rigg Outrake)
17th - 101km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Hellifield, Malham, Ingleton)
20th - 178km / 3,200m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Orton, Kendal, Burton-in-K, Wrayton)
24th - 152km / 3,200m (Bowland bird of prey)
31st - 161km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Cordilleras Lane, The Stang, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss)
*September* (9 points)
1st - 104km / 1,530m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Brigsteer, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
6th - 105km / 1,550m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
9th - 124km / 2,170m (Newby Head, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Arncliffe, Settle, Keasden)
10th - 101km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough, Julilee Tower, Beetham, Kendal)
14th - 107km / 1,420m (Brigsteer, Grange, Arnside, Yealand, Whittington, Melling)
18th - 106km / 2,200m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Tommy Road, Sunbiggin, Shap, Kendal)
21st - 130km / 2,230m (Sedbergh, Lamps Moss, Ravenseat, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
27th - 150km / 2,640m (Grayrigg, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Hawes, Ribblehead)
29th - 116km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Tebay, Kendal)


----------



## Jenkins (2 Sep 2020)

September's qualifying ride done & dusted with a ride up to Lowestoft in some very pleasant conditions this morning

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215
7th May, 103.2km, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Foxhall & Felixstowe, https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459
May 25th, Ipswich, Harkstead, East Bergholt, Raydon & Claydon, 105km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3509130870
June 8th, Hasketon, Charsfield, Monewden, Clopton, Tuddenham & Felixstowe, 102.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3583144422
June 20th, Ipswich, Burstall, Hintlesham, Raydon, East Bergholt, Shotley Gate & Bucklesham, 100.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3643654794
July 1st, Ipswich, Shotley Gate, Great Wenham, Washbrook, Claydon & Bucklesham, 103.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3698377798
August 6th, Newmarket via Ipswich, Kersey, Boxford, Cavendish & Stradishall, 101.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3872901657
September 2nd, Lowestoft via Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Framlingham, Laxfield, Halesworth & Beccles, https://www.strava.com/activities/4000373315, 101.3km


----------



## Goonerobes (6 Sep 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge.
May 9th - 102km - Wilton, Wyle, Sutton Veny, Brixton Deverill, Tisbury, Dinton, Odstock.
June 20th - 100km - Fordingbridge, verwood, Tollard Royal, Melbury Abbas, Alvedston, Nunton, Charlton All Saints.
July 11th - 113km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Odstock.
July 18th - 103km - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Gussage All Saints, Pimperne, Semley, Hindon, Dinton, Britford.
August 1st - 102km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Ashmore, Rushmore, Alvediston, Nunton. 
August 8th - 101km - Alderbury Porton, Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton, Britford.
September 5th - 115km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Chilmark, Dinton, Odstock.


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Sep 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - Home, Upton St Leonards, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Winstone, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, Home.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Eastleach, Bampton, Stanton Harcourt, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, Poulton, Ashton Keynes.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - Kingsway (KW), Haresfield, Stonehouse, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, edge of Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton-upon-Severn, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Whitminster, Frocester, Cam, Breadstone, Berkeley, Shepperdine, Oldbury on Severn, Thornbury, Rockhampton, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone Hardwicke, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst Walton, Tirley, lanes around Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Staunton, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Eldersfield, Pendock, Castlemorton, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Little Malvern, Colwall Green, Ledbury, Broomes Green, Poolhill, Newent, Kents Green, Bulley, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Upper Wick, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Berkeley, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Frocester, Frampton, Kingsway, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Blaisden, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - Kingsway, Brookthorpe, Upton St Leonards, Great Witcombe, Kingsway, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, Kingsway, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Apperley, Tirley, Staunton, Hartpury, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury on Severn, Northwood Green, Kingsway, Nailsworth, Cherington, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW 
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW


----------



## Sbudge (6 Sep 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop
4th April, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3254384640) Wendover, Wheatley and Cuxham
1st May, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3380982055) Calvert, Oakley and Thame loop - quiet and WET roads.
1st June, 104.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3548080869) 100th ride of 100km+ , Wendover/Welwyn loop with loads of gravel
10th July, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3741755883) Wendover, Marsh Gibbon and Tring loop
29th July, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3833127278) Isle of Mull, Tobermory loop
31st July, 103.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3844257403) Fort-2-Fort on the Great Glen Way (70km of gravel!)
8th August, 107.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3884135962) Wendover to Woburn and back 
5th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4016704636) Callander-Ardtalnaig and back on the NCR 7


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Sep 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Oldbury, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Bulley, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Upton St Leonards, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Tirley, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW


----------



## 13 rider (13 Sep 2020)

Jan to June completed
Jul 19th 62.6 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Wysall ,Willoughby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey
Aug 16th 63.6 miles
Anstey ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Nice pie cafe ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
Sept 13th 68.3 miles 
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Thringstone ,Belton ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (27 Sep 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Colesbourne, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Cogges, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Itchington, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Oldbury, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Fiddington, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Walton Cardiff, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Bulley, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Itchington, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Stonehouse, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Upton St Leonards, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Tirley, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Nailsworth, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Sep 2020)

29 *Sep*: 107km + 890m: Weymouth, West Stafford, Wareham, Arne, Wych Farm, Corfe, Wool, Moreton, Weymouth

26 Aug: 101km + 1545m: Glasbury, Hay-on-Wye, Painscastle, Hundred House, Newbridge, over Epynt, Merthyr Cynog, Brecon
18 Aug(3): 318km + 2241m: Exmouth, Seaton, Langport, Castle Cary, Glastonbury, Yatton, Tiverton, Powderham, Exmouth
9 Aug(2): 213km + 3139m: Topsham, Whiddon Down, Iddesleigh, Simonsbath(Exmoor), Bishop's Lydeard, Honiton, Topsham
1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton
17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Emouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Oct 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June *(6 points)
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)
9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
15th - 154km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
19th - 103km / 1,660m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Austwick, Wray, Cowan Bridge)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Kendal, Burton)
*July* (8 points)
1st - 100km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Halton Gill, Clapham)
6th - 161km / 2,880m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
9th - 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
18th - 100km / 1,650m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Brigsteer, Kendal)
21st - 100km / 1,530m (Crook, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack, Arnside, Hornby, High Bentham)
22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
24th - 100km / 1,620m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Kendal)
30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
*August *(6 points)
7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Beetham, Trough of Bowland, Tosside, Austwick)
14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan HIll, Stone Rigg Outrake)
17th - 101km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Hellifield, Malham, Ingleton)
20th - 178km / 3,200m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Orton, Kendal, Burton-in-K, Wrayton)
24th - 152km / 3,200m (Bowland bird of prey)
31st - 161km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Cordilleras Lane, The Stang, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss)
*September* (9 points)
1st - 104km / 1,530m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Brigsteer, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
6th - 105km / 1,550m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
9th - 124km / 2,170m (Newby Head, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Arncliffe, Settle, Keasden)
10th - 101km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough, Julilee Tower, Beetham, Kendal)
14th - 107km / 1,420m (Brigsteer, Grange, Arnside, Yealand, Whittington, Melling)
18th - 106km / 2,200m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Tommy Road, Sunbiggin, Shap, Kendal)
21st - 130km / 2,230m (Sedbergh, Lamps Moss, Ravenseat, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
27th - 150km / 2,640m (Grayrigg, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Hawes, Ribblehead)
29th - 116km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Tebay, Kendal)
*October *(5 points)
2nd - 101km / 1,600m (Underbarrow, Cartmel Fell, Lindale, Arnside, Wray, Keasden)
7th - 103km / 1,540m (Wray, Gressingham, Quernmore, Trough, Slaidburn, Tosside, Eldroth)
11th - 111km / 1,960m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
16th - 104km / 1,580m (Priest Hutton, Sedbergh, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
30th - 106km / 1,600m (Brigsteer, Yealand, Kellet, Quernmore, Trough, Slaidburn, Knotts)


----------



## Jenkins (7 Oct 2020)

More wind that I'd expected, but got this completed today on a rare completely dry (so far) day.

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215
7th May, 103.2km, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Foxhall & Felixstowe, https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459
May 25th, Ipswich, Harkstead, East Bergholt, Raydon & Claydon, 105km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3509130870
June 8th, Hasketon, Charsfield, Monewden, Clopton, Tuddenham & Felixstowe, 102.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3583144422
June 20th, Ipswich, Burstall, Hintlesham, Raydon, East Bergholt, Shotley Gate & Bucklesham, 100.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3643654794
July 1st, Ipswich, Shotley Gate, Great Wenham, Washbrook, Claydon & Bucklesham, 103.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3698377798
August 6th, Newmarket via Ipswich, Kersey, Boxford, Cavendish & Stradishall, 101.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3872901657
September 2nd, Lowestoft via Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Framlingham, Laxfield, Halesworth & Beccles, https://www.strava.com/activities/4000373315, 101.3km
October 7th, Westerfield, Coddenham, Hintlesham, East Bergholt, Holbrook & Ipswich, 104.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4163458855


----------



## Ajax Bay (11 Oct 2020)

9 Oct(4): 410km + 3015m: Dorchester, Studland ferry, Beaulieu, Westbury, Weston-super-Mare, Taunton, Castle Cary, Weymouth

29 *Sep*: 107km + 890m: Weymouth, West Stafford, Wareham, Arne, Wych Farm, Corfe, Wool, Moreton, Weymouth
26 Aug: 101km + 1545m: Glasbury, Hay-on-Wye, Painscastle, Hundred House, Newbridge, over Epynt, Merthyr Cynog, Brecon
18 Aug(3): 318km + 2241m: Exmouth, Seaton, Langport, Castle Cary, Glastonbury, Yatton, Tiverton, Powderham, Exmouth
9 Aug(2): 213km + 3139m: Topsham, Whiddon Down, Iddesleigh, Simonsbath(Exmoor), Bishop's Lydeard, Honiton, Topsham
1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton
17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Exmouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth


----------



## KingswayRider (11 Oct 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m, KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m, KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Oct 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge.
May 9th - 102km - Wilton, Wyle, Sutton Veny, Brixton Deverill, Tisbury, Dinton, Odstock.
June 20th - 100km - Fordingbridge, verwood, Tollard Royal, Melbury Abbas, Alvedston, Nunton, Charlton All Saints.
July 11th - 113km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Odstock.
July 18th - 103km - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Gussage All Saints, Pimperne, Semley, Hindon, Dinton, Britford.
August 1st - 102km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Ashmore, Rushmore, Alvediston, Nunton.
August 8th - 101km - Alderbury Porton, Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton, Britford.
September 5th - 115km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Chilmark, Dinton, Odstock. 
September 12th - 100km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gaunt Common, Colehill, Ringwood, Stockton, Hamptworth.
October 10th - 107km - Nunton, Fifield Bavant, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton.


----------



## KingswayRider (18 Oct 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m - KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW
Oct 18th - 114.47km - 801m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Minsterworth, Awre, Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (22 Oct 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m - KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW
Oct 18th - 114.47km - 801m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Minsterworth, Awre, Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
Oct 22nd - 116.77km - 824m - Glos, Gotherington, Beckford, Birlingham, Strensham, Bushley, Ashleworth, KW


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Oct 2020)

22-23 Oct(6): 605km + 4750m: Exmouth, Clevedon, Brecon, Hay, Gloucester, NE Bristol, Frome, Langport, Seaton, Dawlish, Exmouth

9 *Oct*(4): 410km + 3015m: Dorchester, Studland ferry, Beaulieu, Westbury, Weston-super-Mare, Taunton, Castle Cary, Weymouth
29 *Sep*: 107km + 890m: Weymouth, West Stafford, Wareham, Arne, Wych Farm, Corfe, Wool, Moreton, Weymouth
26 Aug: 101km + 1545m: Glasbury, Hay-on-Wye, Painscastle, Hundred House, Newbridge, over Epynt, Merthyr Cynog, Brecon
18 Aug(3): 318km + 2241m: Exmouth, Seaton, Langport, Castle Cary, Glastonbury, Yatton, Tiverton, Powderham, Exmouth
9 Aug(2): 213km + 3139m: Topsham, Whiddon Down, Iddesleigh, Simonsbath(Exmoor), Bishop's Lydeard, Honiton, Topsham
1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton
17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Exmouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth
36


----------



## 13 rider (25 Oct 2020)

Jan to June completed
Jul 19th 62.6 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Wysall ,Willoughby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey
Aug 16th 63.6 miles
Anstey ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Nice pie cafe ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
Sept 13th 68.3 miles
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Thringstone ,Belton ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 25th 80.1 miles 
Anstey ,Syston ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Stockerston ,Uppingham ,Riddlington ,Brooke ,Knossington ,Somerby ,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (26 Oct 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m - KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW
Oct 18th - 114.47km - 801m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Minsterworth, Awre, Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
Oct 22nd - 116.77km - 824m - Glos, Gotherington, Beckford, Birlingham, Strensham, Bushley, Ashleworth, KW
Oct 25th - 126.70km - 864m - KW, Witcombe, Sandhurst, KW, Coaley, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Sharpness, KW


----------



## Sbudge (28 Oct 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop
4th April, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3254384640) Wendover, Wheatley and Cuxham
1st May, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3380982055) Calvert, Oakley and Thame loop - quiet and WET roads.
1st June, 104.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3548080869) 100th ride of 100km+ , Wendover/Welwyn loop with loads of gravel
10th July, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3741755883) Wendover, Marsh Gibbon and Tring loop
29th July, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3833127278) Isle of Mull, Tobermory loop
31st July, 103.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3844257403) Fort-2-Fort on the Great Glen Way (70km of gravel!)
8th August, 107.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3884135962) Wendover to Woburn and back
5th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4016704636) Callander-Ardtalnaig and back on the NCR 7 
16th October, 100.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4202924774) West Hampstead to Dartford loop


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Nov 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m - KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW
Oct 18th - 114.47km - 801m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Minsterworth, Awre, Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
Oct 22nd - 116.77km - 824m - Glos, Gotherington, Beckford, Birlingham, Strensham, Bushley, Ashleworth, KW
Oct 25th - 126.70km - 864m - KW, Witcombe, Sandhurst, KW, Coaley, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Sharpness, KW 
Nov 1st - 105.27km - 827m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Maisemore, Newent, Gorsley, Newent, Cliffords Mesne, May Hill, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Nov 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June *(6 points)
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)
9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
15th - 154km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
19th - 103km / 1,660m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Austwick, Wray, Cowan Bridge)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Kendal, Burton)
*July* (8 points)
1st - 100km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Halton Gill, Clapham)
6th - 161km / 2,880m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
9th - 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
18th - 100km / 1,650m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Brigsteer, Kendal)
21st - 100km / 1,530m (Crook, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack, Arnside, Hornby, High Bentham)
22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
24th - 100km / 1,620m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Kendal)
30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
*August *(6 points)
7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Beetham, Trough of Bowland, Tosside, Austwick)
14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan HIll, Stone Rigg Outrake)
17th - 101km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Hellifield, Malham, Ingleton)
20th - 178km / 3,200m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Orton, Kendal, Burton-in-K, Wrayton)
24th - 152km / 3,200m (Bowland bird of prey)
31st - 161km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Cordilleras Lane, The Stang, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss)
*September* (9 points)
1st - 104km / 1,530m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Brigsteer, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
6th - 105km / 1,550m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
9th - 124km / 2,170m (Newby Head, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Arncliffe, Settle, Keasden)
10th - 101km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough, Julilee Tower, Beetham, Kendal)
14th - 107km / 1,420m (Brigsteer, Grange, Arnside, Yealand, Whittington, Melling)
18th - 106km / 2,200m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Tommy Road, Sunbiggin, Shap, Kendal)
21st - 130km / 2,230m (Sedbergh, Lamps Moss, Ravenseat, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
27th - 150km / 2,640m (Grayrigg, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Hawes, Ribblehead)
29th - 116km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Tebay, Kendal)
*October* (5 points)
2nd - 101km / 1,600m (Underbarrow, Cartmel Fell, Lindale, Arnside, Wray, Keasden)
7th - 103km / 1,540m (Wray, Gressingham, Quernmore, Trough, Slaidburn, Tosside, Eldroth)
11th - 111km / 1,960m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
16th - 104km / 1,580m (Priest Hutton, Sedbergh, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
30th - 106km / 1,600m (Brigsteer, Yealand, Kellet, Quernmore, Trough, Slaidburn, Knotts)
*November* (4 points)
5th - 102km / 1,150m (A65 to Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Hawes, Ribblehead, Austwick)
22nd - 108km / 2,000m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
26th - 100km / 1,140m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Arkholme, Hornby)
29th - 106km / 1,470m (Old Town, Kendal, Underbarrow, Beetham, Arkholme, Wennington)


----------



## KingswayRider (10 Nov 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m - KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW
Oct 18th - 114.47km - 801m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Minsterworth, Awre, Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
Oct 22nd - 116.77km - 824m - Glos, Gotherington, Beckford, Birlingham, Strensham, Bushley, Ashleworth, KW
Oct 25th - 126.70km - 864m - KW, Witcombe, Sandhurst, KW, Coaley, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Sharpness, KW
Nov 1st - 105.27km - 827m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Maisemore, Newent, Gorsley, Newent, Cliffords Mesne, May Hill, KW
Nov 7th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Nailsworth, Tetbury, Cherington, Minety, Ashton Keynes, Sapperton, Cirencester, Bisley, KW


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Nov 2020)

10 *Nov*(2): 204km + 1965m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, Monkokehampton, Bampton, Exeter, Exmouth

22-23 Oct(6): 605km + 4750m: Exmouth, Clevedon, Brecon, Hay, Gloucester, NE Bristol, Frome, Langport, Seaton, Dawlish, Exmouth
9 *Oct*(4): 410km + 3015m: Dorchester, Studland ferry, Beaulieu, Westbury, Weston-super-Mare, Taunton, Castle Cary, Weymouth
29 *Sep*: 107km + 890m: Weymouth, West Stafford, Wareham, Arne, Wych Farm, Corfe, Wool, Moreton, Weymouth
26 Aug: 101km + 1545m: Glasbury, Hay-on-Wye, Painscastle, Hundred House, Newbridge, over Epynt, Merthyr Cynog, Brecon
18 Aug(3): 318km + 2241m: Exmouth, Seaton, Langport, Castle Cary, Glastonbury, Yatton, Tiverton, Powderham, Exmouth
9 Aug(2): 213km + 3139m: Topsham, Whiddon Down, Iddesleigh, Simonsbath(Exmoor), Bishop's Lydeard, Honiton, Topsham
1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton
17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Exmouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth
38


----------



## Goonerobes (13 Nov 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge.
May 9th - 102km - Wilton, Wyle, Sutton Veny, Brixton Deverill, Tisbury, Dinton, Odstock.
June 20th - 100km - Fordingbridge, verwood, Tollard Royal, Melbury Abbas, Alvedston, Nunton, Charlton All Saints.
July 11th - 113km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Odstock.
July 18th - 103km - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Gussage All Saints, Pimperne, Semley, Hindon, Dinton, Britford.
August 1st - 102km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Ashmore, Rushmore, Alvediston, Nunton.
August 8th - 101km - Alderbury Porton, Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton, Britford.
September 5th - 115km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Chilmark, Dinton, Odstock.
September 12th - 100km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gaunt Common, Colehill, Ringwood, Stockton, Hamptworth.
October 10th - 107km - Nunton, Fifield Bavant, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton. 
October 17th - 100km - Whiteparish, Braishfield, King Somborne, Fullerton, Kimbridge, Hamptworth, Woodgreen.
November 7th - 100km - Hamptworth, Bartley, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Alderholt, Woodgreen.


----------



## 13 rider (15 Nov 2020)

Jan to June completed
Jul 19th 62.6 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Wysall ,Willoughby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey
Aug 16th 63.6 miles
Anstey ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Nice pie cafe ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
Sept 13th 68.3 miles
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Thringstone ,Belton ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 25th 80.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Stockerston ,Uppingham ,Riddlington ,Brooke ,Knossington ,Somerby ,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Anstey
Nov 15th 62.6 miles 
Anstey ,Shepherd ,Diesworth ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,Wysall ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Swithland ,Anstey


----------



## Jenkins (17 Nov 2020)

November challenge ride completed with a repeat of September's ride up to Lowestoft and then train home

Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215
7th May, 103.2km, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Foxhall & Felixstowe, https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459
May 25th, Ipswich, Harkstead, East Bergholt, Raydon & Claydon, 105km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3509130870
June 8th, Hasketon, Charsfield, Monewden, Clopton, Tuddenham & Felixstowe, 102.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3583144422
June 20th, Ipswich, Burstall, Hintlesham, Raydon, East Bergholt, Shotley Gate & Bucklesham, 100.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3643654794
July 1st, Ipswich, Shotley Gate, Great Wenham, Washbrook, Claydon & Bucklesham, 103.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3698377798
August 6th, Newmarket via Ipswich, Kersey, Boxford, Cavendish & Stradishall, 101.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3872901657
September 2nd, Lowestoft via Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Framlingham, Laxfield, Halesworth & Beccles, https://www.strava.com/activities/4000373315, 101.3km
October 7th, Westerfield, Coddenham, Hintlesham, East Bergholt, Holbrook & Ipswich, 104.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4163458855
November 17th, Repeat of September's trip to Lowestoft, 101.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4350178315/


----------



## KingswayRider (23 Nov 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m - KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW
Oct 18th - 114.47km - 801m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Minsterworth, Awre, Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
Oct 22nd - 116.77km - 824m - Glos, Gotherington, Beckford, Birlingham, Strensham, Bushley, Ashleworth, KW
Oct 25th - 126.70km - 864m - KW, Witcombe, Sandhurst, KW, Coaley, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Sharpness, KW
Nov 1st - 105.27km - 827m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Maisemore, Newent, Gorsley, Newent, Cliffords Mesne, May Hill, KW
Nov 7th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Nailsworth, Tetbury, Cherington, Minety, Ashton Keynes, Sapperton, Cirencester, Bisley, KW
Nov 22nd - 123.2km - 884m - KW, Cheltenham, Winchcombe, Stanton, Beckford, Northway, Haydon, Sandhurst, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Nov 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m - KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW
Oct 18th - 114.47km - 801m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Minsterworth, Awre, Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
Oct 22nd - 116.77km - 824m - Glos, Gotherington, Beckford, Birlingham, Strensham, Bushley, Ashleworth, KW
Oct 25th - 126.70km - 864m - KW, Witcombe, Sandhurst, KW, Coaley, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Sharpness, KW
Nov 1st - 105.27km - 827m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Maisemore, Newent, Gorsley, Newent, Cliffords Mesne, May Hill, KW
Nov 7th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Nailsworth, Tetbury, Cherington, Minety, Ashton Keynes, Sapperton, Cirencester, Bisley, KW
Nov 22nd - 123.2km - 884m - KW, Cheltenham, Winchcombe, Stanton, Beckford, Northway, Haydon, Sandhurst, KW
Nov 29th - 102.5km - 1212m - KW, Frampton, Kings Stanley, Woodchester, Horsley, Minchinhampton, Bourne, Thrupp, Slad, Haresfield, KW


----------



## gbs (30 Nov 2020)

13.01 103k/1382m vertical gain; CLW, Cadsden, Wendover, Albury, Chipperfield, WFJ incl two short rides to/from railway stations
18.02 100k/508m vertical gain; SW6, Windsor Farm Shop, SW6
01.03 102k/483m vertical gain; SW6, Chobham, SW6
11.03 133k/702m vertical gain; SW6, WGP, Taplow, Chobham, SW6
17.03 108k/911m vertical gain; SW6, Newdigate, SW6
26.04 107k/1009m vertical gain: SW6, Chipstead, Reigate Hill, Rusper, Epsom, SW6
05.05 107k, 1115m vertical gain: SW6, Pebble Hill, Rusper, Epsom, SW6
07.05 114k, 1323m vertical gain: SW6, Whitedown Lane, Rusper, SW6
08.05 to 28.05 10 more rides exceeding 100k, all on Strava if anyone is curious (why should they be?) or doubtful!
02.06 138k/1687m v gain: SW6, Surrey Hills, SW6
07.06 118k/1383m v gain: SW6, Farthing Down, Ide Hill, Edenbridge,SW6
09.06 133k/1722m v gain: SW6, Whitedown, Abg Common, Gomshall, Cranleigh, Peaslake, Cldhbr, Dorking, Cobham, SW6
14.06 113k/1413m v gain:SW6, Caterham, Toys Hill, Bletchley, Sutton, SW6
22.06 126k,1421m v gain: SW6, dwn Box Hill, Dorking, Ranmore Common, dwn White Down, Water Lane, Ockley, SW6.
24.06 1116k, 708m v gain: SW6, WGP, Chobham, SW6
06.07 101k, 755m v gain: SW6 6E, Brockham, Charlwood, L'head, SW6
14.07 108k, 1172m v gain: SW6, Holmbury Hill, SW6
20.07 111k, 1511m v gain: UWL, Star Hill, Ide Hill, Cowden, SUO
23.07 115k, 476m vertical gain: SW6, Laleham, WGP, Chobham, SW6
28.07 101k 1211m v gain; SW6, Bolney, GTW
02.08 121k, 1037m v gain: GTW, Stan's Cycle Shack, Th Farm, SW6
18.08 115k, 604m vertical: SW6, Windsor, Chobham, SW6
23.08 106k,1145m vertical; feeder ride to WIM then from CSS to Charlwood and return to SW6
01.09 115k,1052m vertical:SW6, WGP, Cinnamon Cafe, Chobham, SW6
03.09 105k,1145m vertical: SW6 to WOK (43k) then BSK to Sherfield English (63k)
06.09 117K, 1418m vertical: SW6, Th Farm, Rusper, Capel Leatherhead,Cobham, SW6
09.09 141K, 1118m vertical; SW6, Ascot, Littlewick Green
20.09 116k, 1125m vertical: SW6, Charlwood, SW6
22.09 108k, 1097m vertical: SW6, Peaslake, SW6
24.09 101k, 519m vertical:SW6, Windlesham, SW6
01.10 130k, 1121m vertical: home, Walliswood, home
07.10 115k, 1172m vertical: home, Mole St, home
09.10 101k, 1081m vertical: home, Walliswood, BH, EWW
13.10 103k, 1019m vertical: home, Mole St, Box Hill, EWW
30.11 101k, 416 vertical: home, Laleham, Chobham,home
12.12 102k, 955m vertical gain: SW6, Whitedown, Ellens Green, Henfold, LHD


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop
4th April, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3254384640) Wendover, Wheatley and Cuxham
1st May, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3380982055) Calvert, Oakley and Thame loop - quiet and WET roads.
1st June, 104.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3548080869) 100th ride of 100km+ , Wendover/Welwyn loop with loads of gravel
10th July, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3741755883) Wendover, Marsh Gibbon and Tring loop
29th July, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3833127278) Isle of Mull, Tobermory loop
31st July, 103.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3844257403) Fort-2-Fort on the Great Glen Way (70km of gravel!)
8th August, 107.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3884135962) Wendover to Woburn and back
5th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4016704636) Callander-Ardtalnaig and back on the NCR 7
16th October, 100.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4202924774) West Hampstead to Dartford loop 
22nd November, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4375450442) Wendover - Kidlington loop


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Dec 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June *(6 points)
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)
9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
15th - 154km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
19th - 103km / 1,660m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Austwick, Wray, Cowan Bridge)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Kendal, Burton)
*July* (8 points)
1st - 100km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Halton Gill, Clapham)
6th - 161km / 2,880m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
9th - 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
18th - 100km / 1,650m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Brigsteer, Kendal)
21st - 100km / 1,530m (Crook, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack, Arnside, Hornby, High Bentham)
22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
24th - 100km / 1,620m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Kendal)
30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
*August *(6 points)
7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Beetham, Trough of Bowland, Tosside, Austwick)
14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan HIll, Stone Rigg Outrake)
17th - 101km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Hellifield, Malham, Ingleton)
20th - 178km / 3,200m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Orton, Kendal, Burton-in-K, Wrayton)
24th - 152km / 3,200m (Bowland bird of prey)
31st - 161km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Cordilleras Lane, The Stang, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss)
*September* (9 points)
1st - 104km / 1,530m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Brigsteer, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
6th - 105km / 1,550m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
9th - 124km / 2,170m (Newby Head, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Arncliffe, Settle, Keasden)
10th - 101km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough, Julilee Tower, Beetham, Kendal)
14th - 107km / 1,420m (Brigsteer, Grange, Arnside, Yealand, Whittington, Melling)
18th - 106km / 2,200m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Tommy Road, Sunbiggin, Shap, Kendal)
21st - 130km / 2,230m (Sedbergh, Lamps Moss, Ravenseat, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
27th - 150km / 2,640m (Grayrigg, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Hawes, Ribblehead)
29th - 116km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Tebay, Kendal)
*October* (5 points)
2nd - 101km / 1,600m (Underbarrow, Cartmel Fell, Lindale, Arnside, Wray, Keasden)
7th - 103km / 1,540m (Wray, Gressingham, Quernmore, Trough, Slaidburn, Tosside, Eldroth)
11th - 111km / 1,960m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
16th - 104km / 1,580m (Priest Hutton, Sedbergh, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
30th - 106km / 1,600m (Brigsteer, Yealand, Kellet, Quernmore, Trough, Slaidburn, Knotts)
*November* (4 points)
5th - 102km / 1,150m (A65 to Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Hawes, Ribblehead, Austwick)
22nd - 108km / 2,000m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
26th - 100km / 1,140m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Arkholme, Hornby)
29th - 106km / 1,470m (Old Town, Kendal, Underbarrow, Beetham, Arkholme, Wennington)
*December*
2nd - 104km / 1,900m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Langcliffe Scar)
19th - 100km / 1,340m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Cracoe, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)


----------



## Sbudge (6 Dec 2020)

11th January, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3001622820) Headwinds galore, Wendover to Ipsden loop
22nd February, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3122401817) Wendover/Oxford loop, 25mph+ winds
7th March, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3162693716) Wendover/Watlington loop
4th April, 100.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3254384640) Wendover, Wheatley and Cuxham
1st May, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3380982055) Calvert, Oakley and Thame loop - quiet and WET roads.
1st June, 104.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3548080869) 100th ride of 100km+ , Wendover/Welwyn loop with loads of gravel
10th July, 100.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3741755883) Wendover, Marsh Gibbon and Tring loop
29th July, 100.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3833127278) Isle of Mull, Tobermory loop
31st July, 103.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3844257403) Fort-2-Fort on the Great Glen Way (70km of gravel!)
8th August, 107.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3884135962) Wendover to Woburn and back
5th September, 101.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4016704636) Callander-Ardtalnaig and back on the NCR 7
16th October, 100.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4202924774) West Hampstead to Dartford loop
22nd November, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4375450442) Wendover - Kidlington loop 
6th December, 103.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4438585377) Wendover, St.Albans, Harpenden, Wendover - mud and mist


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Dec 2020)

12th January - 102.5km 885m - KW, Upton, Cheltenham, Upper Coberley, Sapperton, Chalford, Eastington, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
Feb 2nd - 114.4km, 796m - Ashton Keynes, Fairford, Bampton, Stanton, Crawley, Minster Lovell, Burford, Sherborne, Aldsworth, AK.
March 17th - 113.52km, 808m - KW, Haresfield, Cam, Tortworth, Almondsbury, Tockington, Littleton, Berkeley, Frampton, Elmore, KW.
April 25th - 102.11km, 594m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Cam, Shepperdine, Thornbury, Berkeley, Sharpness, Frampton, Longney, KW.
May 30th - 113.3km, 720m - KW, Sandhurst, Bredon, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton-on-Severn, Forthampton, Ashleworth, KW.
June 7th - 101km, 653m - KW, Churchdown, Elmstone, Tewkesbury, Deerhurst, Hasfield, Corse Lawn, Eldersfield, Ashleworth, KW
June 14th - 118.72km, 1140m - KW, Hartpury, Pendock, Hanley Swan, Malvern Wells, Malvern West, Ledbury, Newent, Highnam, KW.
July 11th - 102.4km - 731m - KW, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley Heath, Stone, Charfield, Thornbury, Hill, Newtown, Slimbridge, KW.
July 26th - 105.38km - 662m - KW, Haresfield, Frocester, Frampton, KW, Bollow, Rodley, Flaxley, Longhope, Huntley, Highnam, KW.
August 2nd - 105.86km - 730m - KW, Brookthorpe, Witcombe, KW, Stinchcombe, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW.
August 9th - 106.89km - 1009m - KW, Harescombe, Edge, Pitchcombe, Edge, Painswick, Edge, Haresfield, KW, Sandhurst, Staunton, KW.
August 16th - 121.55km - 837m - KW, Chaxhill, Westbury, Northwood Green, KW, Chavenage, Kingscote, Frocester, Whitminster, KW.
August 23rd - 202.39km - 1504m- KW, Arlingham, KW, Fiddington, Beckford, Pershore, Croome, Upton, Chaceley, KW, Frampton, KW
August 30th - 114.05km - 1265m - KW, Minchinhampton, KW, Tiberton, Cliffords Mesne, Longhope, KW
Sept 6th - 129.05km - 1272m - KW, Frampton, Berkeley, Stinchcombe, Frocester, KW, Upton St L., Edgeworth, Chalford, KW
Sept 20th - 104.1km - 1152m - KW, Upton Hill, Holcombe, Edge, Harescombe, Stroud, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, Woodchester. KW
Sept 27th - 116.61km - 1002m - KW, Westrip, Cainscross, Frocester, Framilode, KW, Newent, Staunton, KW
Oct 10th - 122.8km - 912m - KW, Twyning, Queenhill, Castlemorton, Longdon, Redmarley, Newent, KW
Oct 11th - 105.8km - 787m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Cam, Uley, Kingscote, Nympsfield, KW
Oct 18th - 114.47km - 801m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Minsterworth, Awre, Soudley, Littledean, Birdwood, KW
Oct 22nd - 116.77km - 824m - Glos, Gotherington, Beckford, Birlingham, Strensham, Bushley, Ashleworth, KW
Oct 25th - 126.70km - 864m - KW, Witcombe, Sandhurst, KW, Coaley, Cam, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Sharpness, KW
Nov 1st - 105.27km - 827m - KW, Arlingham, KW, Maisemore, Newent, Gorsley, Newent, Cliffords Mesne, May Hill, KW
Nov 7th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Nailsworth, Tetbury, Cherington, Minety, Ashton Keynes, Sapperton, Cirencester, Bisley, KW
Nov 22nd - 123.2km - 884m - KW, Cheltenham, Winchcombe, Stanton, Beckford, Northway, Haydon, Sandhurst, KW
Nov 29th - 102.5km - 1212m - KW, Frampton, Kings Stanley, Woodchester, Horsley, Minchinhampton, Bourne, Thrupp, Slad, Haresfield, KW
Dec 6th - 105.4km - 854m ascent -KW, Hucclecote, KW, Frampton, Sharpness, Dursley, Coaley, Haresfield, KW.


----------



## Jenkins (10 Dec 2020)

Done & dusted.
Full list: 
Ist Jan, 101.6km, Stowmarket & back, https://www.strava.com/activities/2973119194
8th Feb, 113.3km, Ipswich, Shotley, East Bergholt, Hintlesham & Claydon, https://www.strava.com/activities/3082743649
2nd March, 101.2km, Ipswich, Alton Water, Bentley, Claydon & Martlesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3147913706
25th March, 100.9km, 3 x 20 mile loops of Levington, Nacton, Bucklesham & Falkenham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3216844522
10th April, 102.6km, 2 x 31.9 mile loops of Falkenham, Newbourne, Rushmere & Bucklesham, https://www.strava.com/activities/3279686215
7th May, 103.2km, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Westerfield, Foxhall & Felixstowe, https://www.strava.com/activities/3413083459
May 25th, Ipswich, Harkstead, East Bergholt, Raydon & Claydon, 105km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3509130870
June 8th, Hasketon, Charsfield, Monewden, Clopton, Tuddenham & Felixstowe, 102.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3583144422
June 20th, Ipswich, Burstall, Hintlesham, Raydon, East Bergholt, Shotley Gate & Bucklesham, 100.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3643654794
July 1st, Ipswich, Shotley Gate, Great Wenham, Washbrook, Claydon & Bucklesham, 103.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3698377798
August 6th, Newmarket via Ipswich, Kersey, Boxford, Cavendish & Stradishall, 101.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3872901657
September 2nd, Lowestoft via Woodbridge, Wickham Market, Framlingham, Laxfield, Halesworth & Beccles, https://www.strava.com/activities/4000373315, 101.3km
October 7th, Westerfield, Coddenham, Hintlesham, East Bergholt, Holbrook & Ipswich, 104.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4163458855
November 17th, Repeat of September's trip to Lowestoft, 101.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4350178315/
December 10th, Norwich via Framlingham, Laxfield, Stradbroke, Harleston & Saxlingham, 104.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4454233459


----------



## Goonerobes (12 Dec 2020)

January 4th - 102km - Fordingbridge, Ringwood, Burley, Brockenhurst, Ashurst, Bramshaw, Hamptworth.
February 8th - 101km - Woodgreen, Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, 6d Handley, Bowerchalke, Nunton.
March 7th - 113km - Fordingbridge - Verwood, Witchampton, Ashmore, Chickgrove, Wilton, Nunton.
April 4th - 102km - Woodfalls, Verwood, Horton, Wimborne, Parley Cross, Ringwood, Woodgreen.
April 25th - 101km - Hamptworth, Ashurst, Beaulieu, Lepe, Lyndhurst, Bolderwood, Fordingbridge.
May 9th - 102km - Wilton, Wyle, Sutton Veny, Brixton Deverill, Tisbury, Dinton, Odstock.
June 20th - 100km - Fordingbridge, verwood, Tollard Royal, Melbury Abbas, Alvedston, Nunton, Charlton All Saints.
July 11th - 113km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Dinton, Odstock.
July 18th - 103km - Fordingbridge, Cranborne, Gussage All Saints, Pimperne, Semley, Hindon, Dinton, Britford.
August 1st - 102km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gussage All Saints, Ashmore, Rushmore, Alvediston, Nunton.
August 8th - 101km - Alderbury Porton, Amesbury, Larkhill, Codford, Wilton, Britford.
September 5th - 115km - Wilton, Wylye, Maiden Bradley, Hindon, Chilmark, Dinton, Odstock.
September 12th - 100km - Fordingbridge, Verwood, Gaunt Common, Colehill, Ringwood, Stockton, Hamptworth.
October 10th - 107km - Nunton, Fifield Bavant, Hindon, Maiden Bradley, Wylye, Wilton.
October 17th - 100km - Whiteparish, Braishfield, King Somborne, Fullerton, Kimbridge, Hamptworth, Woodgreen.
November 7th - 100km - Hamptworth, Bartley, Beaulieu, Pilley, Burley, Alderholt, Woodgreen. 
December 12th - 104km - Wilton, Wylye, Sutton Veny, Longleat Forest & back.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Dec 2020)

Jan to June completed
Jul 19th 62.6 miles
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Gotham ,Wysall ,Willoughby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Anstey
Aug 16th 63.6 miles
Anstey ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Sileby ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Wymeswold ,Nice pie cafe ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Swithland ,Anstey
Sept 13th 68.3 miles
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Oaks in Charnwood ,Thringstone ,Belton ,Quorn ,Wymeswold ,Nice Pie ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Oct 25th 80.1 miles
Anstey ,Syston ,Billesdon ,Gaulby ,Stockerston ,Uppingham ,Riddlington ,Brooke ,Knossington ,Somerby ,Gaddesby ,Sileby ,Anstey
Nov 15th 62.6 miles
Anstey ,Shepherd ,Diesworth ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,Wysall ,Asfordby ,Hoby ,Sileby ,Mountsorrel ,Swithland ,Anstey
Dec 13th 62.6 miles 
Anstey ,Barrow ,Normanton ,Gotham ,East Leake ,Wysall ,Wartnaby ,Asfordby ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2020)

*January *(10 points)
3rd - 112.7km / 2,230m (Ribblehead, Hardraw, Carperby, Kidstones Pass, Arncliffe, Austwick, Keasden)
5th - 112.6km / 2,160m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Grassington, Gargrave, Eldroth, High Bentham)
8th - 112.6km / 1,840m (Wray, Quernmore, Brock Mill, Beacon Fell, Waddington, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
10th - 112km / 1,650m (Austwick, Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Tommy Lane, Sedbergh, Cowan Bridge)
15th - 112.7km / 2,345m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Fleet Moss, Conistone, Hetton, Hellifield, Eldroth)
18th - 112.9km / 2,030m (Quernmore, Dolphinholme, Trough of Bowland, Settle Austwick, Ingleton)
20th - 101km / 1,980m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
25th - 114km / 1,880m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Kirkby Lonsdale, Arkholme, Wray)
27th - 101km / 1,820m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
30th - 112.4km / 2,000m (Burneside, Brigsteer, Burton-in-Kendal, Whittington, Wray, Settle, Austwick)
*February *(5 points)
4th - 103.4km / 2,280m (Kendal, A6, Shap, Orton, Soulby, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss, Kingsdale)
8th - 104.4km / 2,240m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough, Cow Ark, Waddington Fell, Bowland Knotts)
12th - 101km / 2,000m (Newby Head, Dentdale, Barbondale, Burton-in-Kendal, Wray, Keasden)
19th - 102km / 2,060m (Keasden, Hornby, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Burton-in-L, Clapham)
27th - 110.5km / 2,330m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Askrigg, Newby Head, Settle, Keasden)
*March* (6 points)
1st - 102.6km / 2,180m (Keasden, Wray, Arnside, Burton-in-K, Kirkby L, Wennington, Ingleton)
4th - 101.9km / 1,550m (Wray, Arkholme, Barbondale, Dentdale, Newby Head, Settle, Eldroth)
5th - 101km / 1,650m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Orton, Kendal)
19th - 107km / 2,210m (Clapham, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Bentham)
22nd - 121km / 2,180m (Kingsdale, Sedbergh, Killington, Kendal, Milnthorpe, Over Kellet, Wray)
30th - 105km / 1,900m (Eldroth, Wigglesworth, Hellifield, Malham, Austwick, local loops)
*April *(8 points)
1st - 102km / 1,970m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
4th - 104km / 1,770m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 101km / 1,750m (Home, long tract of the A65, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
14th - 101km / 1,650m (Home, Kendal for drugs, home)
16th - 102km / 2,070m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
23rd - 105km / 1,800m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
25th - 102km / 1,780m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
27th - 104km / 1,700m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
*May* (7 points)
2nd - 105km / 2,040m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
7th - 102km / 1,750m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
9th - 105km / 1,360m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
11th - 102km / 1,560m (Home, middle of nowhere with no people, home)
15th - 106km / 1,800m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Orton, Shap-A6)
19th - 109km / 1,640m (Underbarrow, Arnside, Hornby, Settle, Austwick)
27th - 101km / 2,240m (Wigglesworth, Barley, Nick of Pendle Waddington Fell, Cross of Greet)
*June *(6 points)
1st - 102km / 1,730m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Adamthwaite, Tebay, Kendal)
9th - 151km / 2,170m (Halton Gill, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Askrigg, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Melling)
15th - 154km / 2,300m (Quernmore, Longridge Fell, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Ribblehead)
19th - 103km / 1,660m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Austwick, Wray, Cowan Bridge)
23rd - 162km / 3,000m (Newby Head, Leyburn, Lofthouse, Pateley Bridge, Airton, Keasden)
25th - 154km / 3,030m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Gt.Asby, Kendal, Burton)
*July* (8 points)
1st - 100km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Halton Gill, Clapham)
6th - 161km / 2,880m (Newby Head, Sedbergh, Arnside, Trough, Bowland Knotts)
9th - 162km / 2,600m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Hawes, Horton)
18th - 100km / 1,650m (Bowland Knotts, Trough of Bowland, Quernmore, Brigsteer, Kendal)
21st - 100km / 1,530m (Crook, Bowland Bridge, Witherslack, Arnside, Hornby, High Bentham)
22nd - 152km / 3,320m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Tan Hill, Grinton Moor, Coverdale, Halton Gill)
24th - 100km / 1,620m (Ribblehead, Garsdale Head, Kirkby Stephen, Soulby, Kendal)
30th - 166km / 2,800m (Three Peaks cloverleaf circumnavigation)
*August *(6 points)
7th - 150km / 2,360m (Tow Top, Cartmel, Beetham, Trough of Bowland, Tosside, Austwick)
14th - 162km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Fleak Moss, Turf Moor, Tan HIll, Stone Rigg Outrake)
17th - 101km / 1,600m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Hellifield, Malham, Ingleton)
20th - 178km / 3,200m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Orton, Kendal, Burton-in-K, Wrayton)
24th - 152km / 3,200m (Bowland bird of prey)
31st - 161km / 3,100m (Newby Head, Cordilleras Lane, The Stang, Turf Moor, Fleak Moss)
*September* (9 points)
1st - 104km / 1,530m (Kirkby Lonsdale, Kendal, Brigsteer, Over Kellet, Wray, Keasden)
6th - 105km / 1,550m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Keasden)
9th - 124km / 2,170m (Newby Head, Aysgarth, Kidstones, Arncliffe, Settle, Keasden)
10th - 101km / 1,700m (Bowland Knotts, Trough, Julilee Tower, Beetham, Kendal)
14th - 107km / 1,420m (Brigsteer, Grange, Arnside, Yealand, Whittington, Melling)
18th - 106km / 2,200m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Tommy Road, Sunbiggin, Shap, Kendal)
21st - 130km / 2,230m (Sedbergh, Lamps Moss, Ravenseat, Buttertubs, Ribblehead)
27th - 150km / 2,640m (Grayrigg, Nateby, Lamps Moss, Tan Hill, Hawes, Ribblehead)
29th - 116km / 2,100m (Newby Head, Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Tebay, Kendal)
*October* (5 points)
2nd - 101km / 1,600m (Underbarrow, Cartmel Fell, Lindale, Arnside, Wray, Keasden)
7th - 103km / 1,540m (Wray, Gressingham, Quernmore, Trough, Slaidburn, Tosside, Eldroth)
11th - 111km / 1,960m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Arncliffe, Malham, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
16th - 104km / 1,580m (Priest Hutton, Sedbergh, Coal Road, Dent, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
30th - 106km / 1,600m (Brigsteer, Yealand, Kellet, Quernmore, Trough, Slaidburn, Knotts)
*November* (4 points)
5th - 102km / 1,150m (A65 to Kirkby Lonsdale, Sedbergh, Hawes, Ribblehead, Austwick)
22nd - 108km / 2,000m (Kingsdale, Dentdale, Ribblehead, Settle, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet)
26th - 100km / 1,140m (Ribblehead, Hawes, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Arkholme, Hornby)
29th - 106km / 1,470m (Old Town, Kendal, Underbarrow, Beetham, Arkholme, Wennington)
*December* (3 points)
2nd - 104km / 1,900m (Wray, Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Slaidburn, Langcliffe Scar)
19th - 100km / 1,340m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Cracoe, Bell Busk, Wigglesworth, Eldroth)
20th 111km / 1,530m (Ribblehead, Appersett, Garsdale, Sedbergh, Hornby, Keasden)

*A total of 77 metric centuries*


----------



## Ajax Bay (26 Dec 2020)

26 *Dec*: 101km + 869m: Exmouth, Starcross, Silverton, Ottery, Budleigh, Exmouth
10 *Nov*(2): 204km + 1965m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, Monkokehampton, Bampton, Exeter, Exmouth
22-23 Oct(6): 605km + 4750m: Exmouth, Clevedon, Brecon, Hay, Gloucester, NE Bristol, Frome, Langport, Seaton, Dawlish, Exmouth
9 *Oct*(4): 410km + 3015m: Dorchester, Studland ferry, Beaulieu, Westbury, Weston-super-Mare, Taunton, Castle Cary, Weymouth
29 *Sep*: 107km + 890m: Weymouth, West Stafford, Wareham, Arne, Wych Farm, Corfe, Wool, Moreton, Weymouth
26 Aug: 101km + 1545m: Glasbury, Hay-on-Wye, Painscastle, Hundred House, Newbridge, over Epynt, Merthyr Cynog, Brecon
18 Aug(3): 318km + 2241m: Exmouth, Seaton, Langport, Castle Cary, Glastonbury, Yatton, Tiverton, Powderham, Exmouth
9 Aug(2): 213km + 3139m: Topsham, Whiddon Down, Iddesleigh, Simonsbath(Exmoor), Bishop's Lydeard, Honiton, Topsham
1 *Aug*(2): 218km + 2465m: Exton, Tiverton, Hatherleigh, Tavistock, Moretonhampstead, Teignmouth, Exton
17 Jul: 131km + 2075m: Launceston, Boscastle, Tintagel, Minions, Tavistock, Launceston
11 Jul: 115km + 1240m: Exmouth, on old A30 to Okehampton, and back.
1 *Jul*: 102km + 1134m: Exmouth, Cranbrook loop, Honiton, Exmouth
24 *Jun*: 101km + 1014m: Exmouth, Cranbrook, Honiton, Cullompton, Exmouth
30 May: 102km +1243m: Exmouth, Otter valley, Hemyock, Honiton (edge), Bowd, Budleigh, Exmouth
25 May: 102km + 1690m: Exmouth, Stoke Cross, Whitestone, Ploughill, Exmouth
18 May: 100km + 1163m: Exmouth, Teignmouth, *I*pplepen, Chudleigh, Exmouth (looking for 'I')
8 May: 109km + 1048m: Exmouth, Exbourne, Iddesleigh, *Z*eal Monarchorum, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'Z')
6 May: 110km + 1320m: Exmouth, *Q*ueen's Dart, Tiverton, Exmouth (looking for 'Q')
1 *May*: 120km + 1218m: Exmouth, Whiddon Down, *J*acobstowe, North Tawton, Crediton, Exmouth (looking for 'J')
16 *Apr*: 102km + 1201m: Exmouth, Tedburn St M, Moretonhampstead (*U*nion Inn), Bovey Tracey, (looking for 'U')
15 Mar(2): 206km + 2588m: Cranbrook, Exeter, Winkleigh, North Molton, Holford (on A39 N of Quantocks), Cranbrook
10 *Mar*: 102km + 925m: Weymouth, Kingston Maurward, Wareham, Corfe, Moreton, Weymouth
1 *Feb*(2): 203km + 2294m: Topsham, Winkleigh, Winsford, Willand, Honiton, Clyst St Mary, Topsham
8 *Jan*: 103km + 817m: Exmouth, Otterton, Escott, Culmstock, Silverton, Exmouth
39


----------

